# Happiness is….



## Cwalker935 (Jun 21, 2021)

taking your infant twin grandchildren for a walk and finding a freshly road killed copperhead with only the head damaged!


----------



## tomtedesco (Jun 21, 2021)

There's a story to tell their shrink 30 years from now.  LOL


----------



## Monty (Jun 21, 2021)

What??? No pictures??????


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 21, 2021)

Cwalker935 said:


> taking your infant twin grandchildren for a walk and finding a freshly road killed copperhead with only the head damaged!


Man do we live in two different worlds.


----------



## Curly (Jun 21, 2021)

tomtedesco said:


> There's a story to tell their shrink 30 years from now.  LOL


Mommy! Mommy! Grandpa swerved the car to run over a snake!!!


----------



## JohnU (Jun 21, 2021)

That is a great find!  I think happiness is an understatement! Lol.  All I ever find along the road is bloated, smelly, dead by a week in the summer heat, bull snakes. That would make a pretty cool keepsake of a pen and story for those two grandkids when they get older.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jun 23, 2021)

Monty said:


> What??? No pictures??????


Approximately 20” long


----------



## BarryE (Jun 23, 2021)

Happiness is.....

Didn't see that answer coming


----------

